

Ask HN: What do you use for web meetings? - webbruce

Whether for clients or with team members what web software do you use for meetings?
======
jasonmcalacanis
GoToMeeting is the most stable/best in my experience.

Skype's new group video conferencing is super buggy, but I have gotten it to
work. Normally it takes 10-15 minutes of screwing around and making sure
everyone has the latest version. The UI sucks on the new version, but after a
while you can get used to it.

For one-on-one sharing Skype is fine.

A free conference call system + Google Doc with an agenda is also a nice
option.

finally, Adobe Connect seems to be getting a popular. I've had an OK
experience with it one-on-one. I think it's free.

Basically if you're doing this professionally and more than once a month I
think GoToMeeting is worth it.

------
evbart
Adobe.com has a pretty solid interface and lots of functionality, and there's
a free version for individuals.

Slideshare just launched PowerPoint sharing with video with their Zipcast
features.

Salescrunch is about to have some really cool tools for more sales oriented
presentations

------
eengstrom
I've been using Scriblink for a couple of years. Essentially a white board.
Hosted many small design and much larger coordination events online.

Link to: <http://www.scriblink.com/index.jsp?act=about>

